# rndis wlan almost there [Solved, almost]

## lelik

Trying to install Linksys WUSB54GSv2 using drivers from stock kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r4

Built all drivers as modules, and loaded usbnet, rndis_wlan, usbnet, cdc_ether and rndis_host,etc.

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -B
```

returns no errors

```
iwconfig
```

sees wlan0

but if 

```
dhcpcd wlan0
```

it will time out with bogus 169.x.x.x ip

same wpa_supplicant.conf config works on my other laptop (wireless build-in card Broadcom 4306)

Any tips?Last edited by lelik on Tue Jan 13, 2009 8:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lelik

No tips?

----------

## Paczesiowa

I have rt2500pci in my laptop and I was using wpa_supplicant over ndiswrapper so after switching to native drivers in 2.6.25 I thought that it must work (or drivers are still broken), but it turned out to be wpa_supplicant.conf problem, native drivers didn't like ap_scan 2 (I can't remember if it was actually 2) whereas ndiswrapper was happy about it. as usual wireless errors were useless and best debugger was lots of time and luck.

anyway post your wpa_supplicant.conf maybe there is something wrong with it.

----------

## lelik

Thanks mate, 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=2

network={

        scan_ssid=1

        ssid="HOME"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        psk=<key>

        priority=2

}

----------

## lelik

If no tips, I guess it's time to try ndiswrapper  :Sad: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

so did you try without ap_scan=2 or not?

----------

## lelik

Sorry, I thought, I mentioned it. But I didn't.

No, removing ap_scan=2 makes no difference.

Cheers.

----------

## lelik

Upgrading to 2.6.26.1 solved the problem.

----------

